# HUGE windows-Blessing & Curse



## amzuccarini (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll be moving into a 100 year old Craftsman style bungalow this summer (stuff of dreams, y'all) In the meantime, we're in the full swing renovating what we HAVE to before moving in. What's been eating at me however, are these gorgeous bay windows that I have NO idea what to do with. 

How do I show them off and still have adequate privacy at night??
These mini-blinds have to go ASAP 0_o


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 11, 2015)

First, those shades HAVE TO GO !  Try Roman shades with sheers or wall-to-wall puddled curtains.  Here are pics you should review:


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is what I did on a similar window...


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 18, 2015)

wood, or faux wood blinds would match the character of the house nicely. wide slats as the other folks have suggested.


----------



## cvf6231 (Jul 16, 2015)

I like the roman shades idea, but if I were you, I would really want to show off the top of that center window. 

My house has quite a few arched windows, which are impossible to dress without some sort of custom plantation shutters. We did curtains that run kind of half way across. You could try a halfway look with blinds too:


----------

